# Oak dog crate



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Our little dog likes to sleep in his crate in our bedroom so rather than the wire crate I decided to build one of red oak that will double as a night table for my wife.

Under construction.








Finished project.









Moving in day.








The red oak was recycled from a local schoolhouse that was being renovated for commercial space. There are 42 mortise & tenons. The casters didn't come in yet so it's sitting on Rockler bench cookies. Finish is Zar early american stain and two coats of poly. Happy dog, happy wife, life is good!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice looking crate...well done. I showed it to my wife, and she was very impressed. Wants ones for our German Shepherds, but our smallest is 90 lbs.









 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nicely done. Pooch looks comfy.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Very cool idea and nicely built!


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Nicely done, no wire box but a nice piece of furniture. I like the finish as well.

Makes me wish I could put a top on my kid's crib - he starting to climb out! Time to build a little bed...


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great idea and good job on it.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Very cool idea. I may consider this as well. We have two labs.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That look good and will work well. At least as long as you do not have a dog that is a chewer.

George


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Joe,

I haven't been round much lately, but I did want to see your dog crate. It came out real nice. The dog must be real happy.

Regards, 

Paul


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Nifty idea, and well executed!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have no idea how or why I missed this thread, but I think that is a brilliant idea for a kennel. I always see the big wire crates in peoples houses at work and they are eyesores. For those that need a kennel for their smaller dog I think this is awesome. You nailed the execution and finish too. Pup does look happy!


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Good looking dog home. Nice idea and finish.


----------

